# Gentoo: problemini di un niubbo :)

## flocchini

Ciao a tutti!  :Smile: 

Sono riuscito a installare gentoo dallo stage1 dopo vari tentativi e peripezie: ora funge X, kde e' una scheggia... insomma sono soddisfatto, mi intrippa parecchio  :Smile: 

Veniamo ai problemini

Il Floppy

Ho aggiunto una riga in fstab

```

/dev/fd0   /mnt/floppy  auto  noauto,users,sync
```

Ma non funge (nemeno come root). Idee? 

Il kernel (sottotitolo:le mie partizioni in fat32)

Ho appreso qui http://www.gentoo.it/tips/TRICK.U2.html che e' necessario caricare alcuni moduli.

Ho lanciato 

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

e ho fatto le debite modifiche

```

<*> DOS FAT fs support

<*> MSDOS fs support

...

<*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

...

<*> NTFS file system support (read only)

```

poi (come da how-to x l'installazione)

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Riavvio ma mi dice che non trova il modulo vfat e ovviamente non monta le partizioni win che ho aggiunto in fstab  :Sad: 

Sessioni diverse

In SuSE trovavo nel menu K di kde la comodissima opzione "avvia nuova sessione"... Nella kde di gentoo e' sparita: come faccio a crearla/avviare una nuova sessione di kde?

Confido in voi  :Wink: 

PS Fortuna che ho la fibra ottica... senno' hai voglia scaricarmi tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Per il floppy: credo non vada molto d'accordo con l'impostazione auto per determinare il tipo di filesystem. Io di solito ho a che fare con floppy in formato msdos, per cui ho risolto inserendo in fstab

```
/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     msdos           noauto,user 0 0
```

ed eventualmente specificando un filesystem diverso al momento del mount, se necessario.

kernel: se effettivamente hai selezionato come <*> (e non come <M>) il supporto ai vari filesystem, questo viene incorporato direttamente e non hai bisogno di caricare moduli esterni. Se stai usando lilo: hai verificato dopo aver copiato la nuova immagine del kernel il /boot che lilo.conf punti ad essa ed hai rilanciato lilo? Per maggiori info fai riferimento alla sezione Configure a bootloader della documentazione relativa all'installazione http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml

----------

## sciack

uhmm.. strano ma prima di fare il cp di bzImage in /boot, hai montato la partizione??

bye

----------

## MyZelF

effettivamente anche questo rientra tra le cose da controllare...  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Per quanto riguarda il floppy, non dovrebbe avere problemi con auto. La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è il supporto nel kernel. Puoi postare il messaggio d'errore?

Per quanto riguarda vfat, dato che hai il supporto compilato direttamente nel kernel non devi caricare alcun modulo, probabilmente come già detto non hai montato /boot prima di copiare.

----------

## MyZelF

Hai ragione: ho detto una boiata... In realtà ho verificato che, avendo il supporto al fs msdos compilato come modulo, questo viene caricato automaticamente solo specificando in fstab il tipo di filesystem, altrimenti con 'auto' è necessario caricare a mano (o attraverso modules.autoload) per non sentirsi rispondere

```
mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
```

----------

## flocchini

Il problema e' che non carica i moduli... ne' quello di rete, ne' tutti gli altri. Io li ho compilati nel kernel, devo dargli qlke altra impostazione?

Altro problema e' il suono.All'avvio ricevo un messaggio di arts che mi dice che dev/dsp0 nn esiste e in effetti e' cosi'

Pero' controllando nel kernel ho abilitato il supporto x la scheda audio, sia i driver x la mia scheda.

Inoltre ad ogni startup devo dargli a mano i parametri di configurazione x eth0, non c'e' verso che se li ricordi.

Per qto riguarda i prob di compilazione... in effetti nn montavo /boot, era ovvio che nn funzionasse  :Smile:  (ma darmi un messaggino di errore no eh? Pinguino malefico  :Razz:  ..)

----------

## cerri

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ma darmi un messaggino di errore no eh? Pinguino malefico  ..)

 

 :Shocked:  Annulla, Riprova, Tralascia?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

No vabbe' cosi' no... mi basterebbe "error" almeno mi accorgo che nn fa cio' che voglio  :Smile: 

Restano i miei problemi x i moduli, la rete e il suono :'(

----------

## maur8

Domanda stupida: hai editato /etc/modules.autoload specificando i moduli da caricare?

----------

## bsolar

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Il problema e' che non carica i moduli... ne' quello di rete, ne' tutti gli altri. Io li ho compilati nel kernel, devo dargli qlke altra impostazione?

 

Come fai a dire che non carica i moduli?

A parte che se hai compilato il supporto all'interno del kernel non devi caricare niente e non devi dare alcuna impostazione di sorta (a parte la configurazione, ad es dare un certo IP alla scheda di rete...).

----------

## morellik

In effetti non si capisce se hai compilato il supporto per le

periferiche come modulo <M> o interne al kernel <*>.

Nel primo caso dovresti dare un'occhiata a /etc/modules.autoload

come ti suggerisce Maur8 e inserirvi i moduli che vuoi vengano caricati al boot.

Per la scheda di rete dici di dover ogni volta riconfigurarla, allora la vede

al boot? Se dai il comando ifconfig vedi una voce eth0 senza

indirizzo? Se e' cosi' probabilmente o non hai inserito i dati corretti

in /etc/conf.d/net o ti sei scordato rc-update add net.eth0 default.

Ce la puoi fare   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## flocchini

La scheda di rete ora funge... come un cretino mi ero dimenticato di fare rc-update  :Smile: 

Resta il problema dei moduli e del suono.

I moduli eepro100 (la mia sk di rete) ide-scsi sg e sr_mod sono [M]e specificati in modules.autoload ma all'avvio vedo dai punti esclamativi che non vengono caricati ("can't locate nomemodulo")

Tuttavia la sk di rete funziona lo stesso boh

I moduli del suono (modulo generico + modulo x la mia scheda) sono built-in (  [*]  ) e apparentemente non danno nessun errore... soltanto che non ho /dev/dsp e all'avvio di kde arts mi dice che ovviamente non lo trova. La mia scheda e' onboard su una mobo intelD815EEA, chipset creative PCI 128 es1373.

Il modulo nel kernel e' "Creative Ensoniq AudioPCI 97 (es1371)", che ho trovato gia' selezionato di default.

E' sbagliato lui?  Come creo /dev/dsp?

Su SuSE mi funziona tutto, ma ormai ho provato gentoo e voglio riuscire a trasferirmi qui  :Smile: 

----------

